# Tamron 70-200 G2 Thorough Review by Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I’ve finally gotten my coverage wrapped up on the new 70-200 G2. I will release one more direct comparison between the G2 and the Canon 70-200L II, but I’ll hold off a bit on releasing that.

Here’s the text review: http://bit.ly/70200G2DA
Here’s the final video review: http://bit.ly/70200G2Vid
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/70200G2IG 
Whole Video Playlist (Image Quality, Build, Extenders, Focus Breathing, etc…): http://bit.ly/70200G2Playlist

To my knowledge this represents the most comprehensive review of the lens that has been done at this point, and I’ve had a strong response to the content released to this point. People are interested in the lens. This should help to answer a lot of questions about it. I cover image quality, autofocus, focus breathing, use with extenders, use on APS-C, and even used it some via adapter on a Sony A7rII.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's a few from the lens that I have shared on social media thus far:



Roki by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Windblown (Tamron 70-200 G2) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Weather Battlefronts (Tamron 70-200 G2) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Resolving Power (Tamron 70-200 G2) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's one more shared today:



On the Precipice of Greatness by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's one more shared today:



Beautiful. I really like this shot. Well done, Dustin.

Thanks for this great review.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 3, 2017)

Click said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one more shared today:
> ...



My pleasure. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 4, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a few from the lens that I have shared on social media thus far:



Terrific review as always Dustin, I enjoyed reading and watching the videos. The G2 sounds like a terrific option if the focus breathing isn't a significant issue for your intended use.

Terrific images as well, I really like #1, #4 and #5.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 4, 2017)

bholliman said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few from the lens that I have shared on social media thus far:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## jd7 (Apr 4, 2017)

I really like the shot of the horse ("windblown")!

I don't see myself selling my Canon and switching to the Tamron, but after reading Dustin's review I'd definitely be taking a close look at the Tamron if I was in the market for a 70-200 now.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Apr 6, 2017)

thanks for the fantastically done review!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 7, 2017)

Ah-Keong said:


> thanks for the fantastically done review!



You're welcome.


----------

